# Slava 2427



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've never had much luck with Slava movements, and having just acquired one with a 2427 twin barrel movement I'm wondering what to expect. There seems to be a huge amount of contradictory information on the net regarding this movement some say it is reliable and accurate, jewel counts ranging from 21 to 26, other reviews state poor reliability and accuracy, anyone got genuine hands on experience ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I've got a few. Decent accuracy combined with poor reliability is the general consensus. Here's my 2 Slava Amphibias, both with the 2427:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> I've got a few. Decent accuracy combined with poor reliability is the general consensus. Here's my 2 Slava Amphibias, both with the 2427:


 Thanks for the reply, mine has good power reserve, needs regulated, and should it be able to be manually wound ?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

WRENCH said:


> Thanks for the reply, mine has good power reserve, needs regulated, and should it be able to be manually wound ?


 Oops... The 2 I posted above are actually the 2414 manual wind twin barrel movements! However, the one I own below is definitely a 2427 and yes it can be manually wound.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Oops... The 2 I posted above are actually the 2414 manual wind twin barrel movements! However, the one I own below is definitely a 2427 and yes it can be manually wound.


 Second shortest lived watch ownership. Didn't like lawnmowers. Gained ten minutes in an hours grass cutting, tried it twice to make sure, so its gone.  Timekeeping once regulated was excellent, but obviously for whatever reason, vibrations upset it. So I swapped it for a Seiko.


----------



## phill34 (May 16, 2017)

I have one .it's a Automatic I wear it every day .it keeps good time +1 min a day is twin barrel .I'm well happy


----------



## Thimo2 (Mar 6, 2019)

WRENCH said:


> Second shortest lived watch ownership. Didn't like lawnmowers. Gained ten minutes in an hours grass cutting, tried it twice to make sure, so its gone.  Timekeeping once regulated was excellent, but obviously for whatever reason, vibrations upset it. So I swapped it for a Seiko.


 I never let my wife wear my watches when she's cutting the grass.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Thimo said:


> I never let my wife wear my watches when she's cutting the grass.


 Mine wrecked the lawnmower on purpose as an excuse for never having to cut the grass again. :angry: The only person I know who would break an anvil.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Well got another one in a surprise gift from a friend. This one is super accurate and everything works fine. Hong Kong case, Slava internals.


----------



## Slim Geezer (Aug 3, 2017)

I just ordered a 1980s Slava. I hope it lasts. The reason I bought it is because my grandmother's name was Slava. I think if it turns out to be no good, I'll see if I can replace the movement with an inexpensive quartz.


----------

